# James All in One Solution



## GiZZeRR (30 May 2009)

Hi Guys I'm new to all this and it has my head spinning so was hoping someone could give me an idea about what to do.

I have ordered all the ingredients for the All in One solution but don't know how much to use in my tank.

It is a 48"L tank in wall affair, 18"H x 6"W It has very few hardy community fishes but lots of plants. I'm using 2 x grolux tubes one @ 4ft and the second @ 3ft. Both on about 10 hrs each day and I am using pressurised Co2 which I switch on at the same time as the lighting(Co2 will be on a timer soon...1hr before lights?). I calculated the tank to be 22 gallons?

I have no idea how much All in One to use and how often. Can anyone help? If you need more info, I will try my best to answer.

Thanks
John


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2009)

Have a look at the first post, all the calculations are there and easy to follow for any tank size. viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5024


----------



## GiZZeRR (12 Jun 2009)

Thanks LondonDragon but now that I have all my powders, I'm still lost   

Can anyone do the calculations for me and tell me how much to add to my tank so I don't mess it up? Please.

I will be dosing 3 times a week with a 50% water change. My pressurised Co2 has been running well and is in the green. I will be making up 500ml at a time using distiled water. I have a dosing bottle that does 10ml shots.

Thanks
John


----------



## GiZZeRR (14 Jun 2009)

Well with no help forth coming, I made it up how I thought/understood it should be. I've started dosing so only time will tell and if the fish survive, I can only assume I'm not overdosing, which is a good thing


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jun 2009)

hi, mix this:

48g Potassium Nitrate
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
5g Aqua Essentials Trace Elements Mix
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate

500ml distilled water

and dose 5ml per 100l x3 per week.


----------



## GiZZeRR (22 Jun 2009)

Thanks aaronnorth.

I was not far out with my measurements but I adjusted it to your mix.

I had some alge problems but reduced the lighting, increased the co2 and started the dosing. Just over 2 weeks now since and already the alge has all but gone and I have noticed the plants have started to look more lush and sprouting new shoots.

Looking like I am on the right track.

Thanks
John


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Jun 2009)

GiZZeRR said:
			
		

> Thanks aaronnorth.
> 
> I was not far out with my measurements but I adjusted it to your mix.
> 
> ...



cool


----------

